# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Tajo >  Presa Cutamilla

## GRG

Entre Sigüenza y Baides, en la provincia de Guadalajara; en la zona conocida como la Cutamilla, se encuentra la planta de Font Vella, que embotella el agua procedente de un manantial de la zona.

En las inmediaciones de la planta se encuentra esta pequeña presa en el cauce del jóven Henares, de la cual además sale el Canal de la Cutamilla.



Salida del canal








En una de las fotos se aprecia una fisura en la presa por la cual sale bastante agua

----------

frfmfrfm (10-nov-2015),HUESITO (09-nov-2015),Jonasino (09-nov-2015),Los terrines (09-nov-2015),NoRegistrado (09-nov-2015),perdiguera (09-nov-2015),ruina_montium (09-nov-2015),sergi1907 (09-nov-2015),termopar (09-nov-2015),titobcn (09-nov-2015),willi (16-nov-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Un sitio muy bonito GRG.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## ruina_montium

Buen reportaje

----------

